# New Holland 276 baler/ thrower



## allischalmer55 (Mar 24, 2016)

So last hay season I bought a new baler, a new holland 276, sure the hell beats using an allis Chalmers 303! Only real bad thing I've noticed about this baler is that it chews the strings off in the thrower. The model # is 54A, and from the research that I have done it appears that this is the thrower for a 273 and 275. It also appears that a model #70 is the actual right thrower for the baler. Any feedback or knowledge of a 276 with a #70 thrower would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to HT! I will attempt to help.

I have a #70 on a 565. Here are few things that might help at least with a #70. Not sure on the set up of a #54A

Make a tighter bale, this will get the twine tighter and less likely to be scraped by the belts. you can also tighten up the distance between the two belts via the two rods that hold the top belt in place. There will be (or should be) spacers then springs by re-stacking the spacers you can get the belts closer. The bale will be forced to be moved vs. sitting rubbing on the belts. Perhaps try filling the baler a bit faster, this will force the bales quicker into the thrower.

I'm not sure any of this will help, But I am sure that others will chime in, and even (most likely) teach me a few things!

Cheers.


----------



## allischalmer55 (Mar 24, 2016)

From what I notice, it doesn't seem that the 54A gives enough room from the bale chamber to the thrower; almost as if the angle of the thrower to the baler is not right. I have the chance to buy a model 70 thrower for dirt cheap and I think that is the route that I am going to go. But I just was looking for some input/feedback if anyone has had similar problems or issues.


----------



## allischalmer55 (Mar 24, 2016)

Note that I NEED this baler to be in top notch for this upcoming hay season, as where we will we putting up somewhere between 8-10,000 small square bales.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 54A is the correct thrower for the 276. The 70 thrower did not come out until the 310, 315 balers. That is not to say you can not put a 70 on the 276, but that is not going to help your problem. If the bales are too long or too loose, the belt can burn the twine off before the bale is free enough to be caught by the belts. You need to keep the bales in the 36" length range. If the traction surface is worn off the belts, that will also cause you a problem.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

allischalmer55 said:


> Note that I NEED this baler to be in top notch for this upcoming hay season, as where we will we putting up somewhere between 8-10,000 small square bales.


That I can't help you with 

BUT.... I can offer my advice.

Buy a new baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does the 54 have the two settings for hard or soft bales? You may want to check that's in the right position for what you're doing. (Assuming, of course, that there is an adjustment).

Buy a manual if you don't have one.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm thinking the 54a thrower might not be correct for the 276.

Here is a link to some reference info:

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=228386

Is it possible the bale cross section of the 276, 16"x18" vs 14"x18 as would be for a 273 baler part of the problem?

IMHO the 276 is a terrific baler and can eat much hay.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Decided to check for sure what thrower was used on the 276. It was the 58. The differences is in the mounting brackets since the 276 had taller sheet metal than the 273. The thrower frame is the same,54A 54B 58, among 14x18 balers, , which the 276 is.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I haven't ever had a problem with the 54 a thrower. Make sure you are making bales quickly. New Holland balers do best with a massive windrow that completely fills the pickup. Thelting needs to be in good shape and the pinch needs to be adjusted properly as previously mentioned. I make a 42 in bale with ten to thirteen slabs. When the previous bale is ejected there is a 3-4_in gap in front of the thrower the next strike pits it at Bottom of the thrower. The next one puts the bale far enough on the belts so that they eject the bale.


----------



## allischalmer55 (Mar 24, 2016)

Now do you have a new Holland 276 as well with a 54a thrower?


----------

